# New Cedar Arrows



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

I was able to find about 200 barrel tapered cedar shafts made in the mid 60s from an old boy in Wanatchee, WA, to say these are far superior to the cedar shafts of today is an understatement, the tightest grain, straightest wooden shafts ive ever worked with. Decided to craft a half dozen for this years deer hunting in OH and PA, they all weigh exactly 566 grains with a single bevel Zwickey head, made them the brightest colors I had on hand { 55 year old eyes need all the help they can get}. just need a buck willing to give them a shot { pun intended }


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Those look real nice, Good luck with a cooperating buck.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Good job on the arrows, they look great ! Good luck with them this Fall.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bluntmann, notice a real strong helical on your fletching. Makes me curious as to what you are shooting. Longbow? Recurve? What?


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

My go to bow for deer is a 58lb Northwind Sage TD recurve from Gerry Fiegl near Buffalo. When Im after bigger critters its either a 72 or 79 lb Black Widow recurve. The helical is just a standard Bitzenburger RW clamp. Was going to see about a Hill Country TD recurve, but after talking to Roman , got a feeling like I would be putting him out if I wanted to shoot some of his bows, good bow or not ,if I got that feeling now, I wouldn't want to spend $900 with him . I guess its time for another Bob Lee TD, you know how that goes, one of those bows you never should parted with


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Now that's a lost art there days. You definitely put in some work just to find the components to build these. Let alone the time involved in making them. Awesome work.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bluntman55 said:


> My go to bow for deer is a 58lb Northwind Sage TD recurve from Gerry Fiegl near Buffalo. When Im after bigger critters its either a 72 or 79 lb Black Widow recurve. The helical is just a standard Bitzenburger RW clamp. Was going to see about a Hill Country TD recurve, but after talking to Roman , got a feeling like I would be putting him out if I wanted to shoot some of his bows, good bow or not ,if I got that feeling now, I wouldn't want to spend $900 with him . I guess its time for another Bob Lee TD, you know how that goes, one of those bows you never should parted with


Interesting. Seems to me any bowyer would have some demos for folks to shoot to see if they like the feel of the bow. I don't care what kind of vertical bow you're shooting, longbow, recurve, or even compound, it's all about the feel! 

As far the new Bob Lee TD goes, you sound like some of my golf buddies who say they should have never sold their Ping Eye2 irons!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

those are great looking arrows right there. back in jr high (70's) i worked at an archery shop a few blocks away from my house. it was called joes archery in warren oh. joe had passed away and his wife stella needed help running the shop. she taught me how to shoot instinctive and let me have all the equiptment for free as long as i helped out a few hours every few days. i really learned a lot about making arrows. from flething to burning the feathers to to burning the shafts with a torch to make them look camo to cresting shafts to gluing on broadheads straight and such. fred bear broadheads were the popular broadhead back then. thank for the trip down memory lane, good luck.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

I lived in Champion till 1976, used to deal @ Warren Archery on Mahoning Ave, just S of Copperweld steel, where was Joes, I cant believe I missed another place to spend money


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bluntman55 said:


> I lived in Champion till 1976, used to deal @ Warren Archery on Mahoning Ave, just S of Copperweld steel, where was Joes, I cant believe I missed another place to spend money


It was a few blocks south of Harding high school. It was on forest st one block away from Christys market. Doubt you would of had to spend much money, Stella was a very kind woman and gave a lot of stuff away. All you had to do was spend a little time talking to her.


----------

